
Rodman begins sightseeing on NKorea trip he hopes opens door - Mz
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/nba-player-dennis-rodman-arrives-north-korea-48000120
======
metalliqaz
How the fuck did this washed up B-Ball player go from the butt of a bad joke
in Men In Black to the defacto US ambassador to North Korea?

